# Splinter Cell Blacklist Sammelthread



## OldShatterhand (22. August 2013)

Alles zum Spiel hier rein.

Das Spiel gefällt mir soweit ganz gut. Schleichen wird generell mehr belohnt als dumpfes ballern, allerdings lassen sich online gegen Gegnerwellen auch mit Haudrauf-Action ganz gut und schnell Erfahrungspunkte sammeln. Die sind natürlich wichtig, um seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern. Einer meiner ersten, wichtigen Käufe war die schallgedämpfte Sniper, ohne die war es vorher doch recht schwer.

Wer Bock auf Koop hat, möge sich bei mir melden. Bin normalerweise ein Spieler der Ghost-Fraktion.


----------



## Vordack (22. August 2013)

Ichb in zu blöd für das Spiel. Selbst die erste Mission (Die Lehrmission wo man am Anfang anfängt^^) schaff ich nur in Rambo Manier


----------



## Rabowke (22. August 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ichb in zu blöd für das Spiel. Selbst die erste Mission (Die Lehrmission wo man am Anfang anfängt^^) schaff ich nur in Rambo Manier


 Hm ... es gibt in der Missionen einen "Glitch", ich nenn es mal so.

Man muss sich einfach immer rechts von Deckung zu Deckung hangeln. Danach müsste man eigentlich einen NPC ausschalten, weil es anders nicht geht. Man kann aber hier einfach die Beine in die Hand nehmen und zum Störsender rennen ... so tötet man keinen Menschen in dieser Mission.

Denn am Störsender muss man nichts machen, eine Zwischensequenz startet automatisch. 

Ansonsten ist Blacklist ein tolles Spiel geworden, jedenfalls was ich so überblicken kann. Allerdings läuft es mir einen Tick zu langsam und zu behebig, dafür ist die Grafik wirklich sehr gut und läuft auch auf meiner Möhre ( i7 2600k + 570 GTX ) mit allen Einstellungen auf Ultra und AA auf FXAA sehr flüssig. Ändere ich allerdings die Kantenglättung auf einen besseren, sprich höheren, Wert, läuft das Spiel zähflüssig.

Leider hab ich damals nur SP1 & 2 gespielt und in die anderen Teile nur mal reingeschaut bzw. mal eine Mission etc. gespielt ... d.h. ich kenn die ganze Geschichte nicht und warum Fisher z.B. auf GrimXYZ (?) so pissig ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Leider hab ich damals nur SP1 & 2 gespielt und in die anderen Teile nur mal reingeschaut bzw. mal eine Mission etc. gespielt ... d.h. ich kenn die ganze Geschichte nicht und warum Fisher z.B. auf GrimXYZ (?) so pissig ist.





Spoiler



Hat u.a. mit dem Ableben seines alten Vorgesetzten Lambert und dem Schein-Tot seiner Tochter zu tun. Beides in "Double Agent" und "Conviction" passiert.


----------



## Rabowke (22. August 2013)

Danke dir ... gerade mal bei wiki die Geschichte nachgelesen.


----------



## Hawkins (22. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Leider hab ich damals nur SP1 & 2 gespielt und in die anderen Teile nur mal reingeschaut bzw. mal eine Mission etc. gespielt ... d.h. ich kenn die ganze Geschichte nicht und warum Fisher z.B. auf GrimXYZ (?) so pissig ist.


 
Zumindest was das Gameplay angeht hast du durch weglassen von Double Agent und (besonders) Conviction ohnehin nichts verpasst. Das sind fast schon Egoshooter. Die ersten Splintercell Games waren richtig gute Schleichaction-Spiele.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Zumindest was das Gameplay angeht hast du durch weglassen von Double Agent und (besonders) Conviction ohnehin nichts verpasst. Das sind fast schon Egoshooter. Die ersten Splintercell Games waren richtig gute Schleichaction-Spiele.


 Wahrscheinlich bilde ich da die seltene Ausnahme, aber ich fand die Gameplay-Veränderungen in "Conviction" ziemlich gut. Es hat dem Spiel etwas Tempo, mehr Spannung gegeben. Und auch erzählerisch fand ich es top, jedenfalls waren die Vorgänger diesbezüglich eher einschläfernd.


----------



## Hawkins (22. August 2013)

Conviction war ja kein schlechtes Game, nur war es mir einfach zu Actionlastig. Teilweise hatte man garkeine andere Wahl als Leute zu töten und das mochte ich in SC Games noch nie. Bin da immer als Pazifist  durchgeschlichen und gerade das macht bei mir den Reiz an nem Schleichgame aus.
Ich hoffe das ist in Blacklist wieder möglich!

Die Story war in allen SC Games gut und sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. August 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Conviction war ja kein schlechtes Game, nur war es mir einfach zu Actionlastig. Teilweise hatte man garkeine andere Wahl als Leute zu töten und das mochte ich in SC Games noch nie. Bin da immer als Pazifist  durchgeschlichen und gerade das macht bei mir den Reiz an nem Schleichgame aus.
> Ich hoffe das ist in Blacklist wieder möglich!


 
Ist es! Töten musst du nie, allerdings den einen oder anderen Typen zumindest umhauen - das kannst du aber machen, ohne dabei gesehen zu werden. Ich finds super


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. August 2013)

Ich glaube Conviction hat nur einen schlechten Ruf, weil die meisten die Nebenmissionen aus der Koop-Kampagne (die völlig anders ist als die Hauptkampagne, und ohne Sam) gar nicht kennen. Dort kann man die Maps z.b. im Infiltration-Modus spielen - dort darf man keinen Alarm auslösen und noch nicht mal entdeckt werden. Zusätzlich machen Laserbarrieren den Spielern das Leben schwer. Spielt da mal einen Level durch und behauptet dann nochmal, es wäre dumpfe Action.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2013)

Hab es mir grad bei MediaMarkt für 33 (!) Euro geholt, und zwar "sogar" mit Zusatzcode "Upper Echelon Edition" (entsprechendes Wappen ist rechts oben auf der Vorderseite der Packung) mit Bonus-Mission, Zusatzanzug, Spazialsichtgerät und Taktic-Pack. Bin mal gespannt, das ist mein erstes Splinter Cell, genau wie Hitman Absolution mein erstes Hitman war, und letzteres hatte mich positiv überzeugt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist mein erstes Splinter Cell


 Im Erdboden versinken solltest du! 
Aber wenn du`s zusammen zocken willst, verzeih ich`s dir^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. August 2013)

Der erste Patch ist da. 1.7 gb. V 1.01

>> https://support.ubi.com/de-DE/FAQ.aspx?platformid=9&productid=2732&faqid=kA030000000eZUMCA2



EDIT: hier mein Test, den ich eben bei Amazon veröffentlicht habe. Bin gerade mit der Kampagne fertig.

_Sam Fisher ist zurück. In Blacklist planen böse Terroristen wieder mal  die guten USA zu vernichten - so weit, so unoriginell. In ca. 10  Storymissionen, die zum Teil recht komplex sind, darf man sich wieder  durch diverse Levels ballern oder schleichen - ganz wie gewünscht.  Gelegentlich zwingt das Spiel einen auch zu dieser oder jener Spielweise  (im Guantanamo-Level darf z.b. niemand getötet werden und kein Alarm  ausgelöst werden), aber meistens ist es dem Spieler überlassen, wie er  vorgeht. In der letzten, äusserst umfangreichen und herausfordernden  Storymission muss Sam zudem tonnenweise Lichtschranken ausweichen. Hier  ist Geduld, Geschick und räumliches denken gefragt.

Dazu gibt es  drei verschiedene Weise, Punkte zu machen. "Ghost" konzentriert sich  darauf, unsichtbar zu bleiben, und Gadgets wie Schlafgas oder die  fliegende Drohne einzusetzen, "Panther" bezeichnet Punkte für das  lautlose Töten von Gegnern oder auch deren Umgehen, und "Assault"  bezeichnet passenderweise den Einsatz von lauten Sturmgewehren und  Splittergranaten - alles was tötet und Lärm macht.
Am Ende jeder  Mission kann der Spieler sehen, wieviel Punkte er von jedem Stil wärend  der Mission erreicht hat. Generell wird hier das Schleichen mehr belohnt  als das dumpfe Schiessen, man bekommt mehr Geld auf diese Weise.

Das  Geld benötigt man zur Verbesserung der Ausrüstung, Waffen, Gadgets und  des fliegenden Hauptquartiers, der "Paladin". Ähnlich wie in Mass Effect  kann man sich dort frei bewegen, vom Heck bis rauf ins Cockpit. Sogar  Töchterchen Sarah kann man immer wieder mal anrufen.
Waffentechnisch  hat der Spieler große Auswahl an Pistolen, SMGs, Sturmgewehren,  Sniperrifles und Schrotflinte. Für jede Waffe können ein dutzend  Modifikationen gekauft und montiert werden, welche Präzision und  Stabilität erhöhen. Selbstredend darf auf etliche Waffen auch ein  Schalldämpfer montiert werden. Auch Sams Nachtsichtbrille lässt sich  aufrüsten. Sowohl die Nachtsicht aus den alten Splinter Cell-Teilen, als  auch die neue Sonarsicht aus Conviction ist vorhanden, und kann diverse  male aufgerüstet werden, was man auch optisch sieht - jedes Upgrade  verändert den Look der coolen Brille. Sogar die Farbe der Lichter darf  verändert werden, neben dem Standardgrün gibt es auch Rot, Violett,  Pink, Gold und Hellblau.

Online steht der Spys vs Mercs Modus zur  Verfügung, über den ich aber nicht viel sagen kann. Habe mich abseits  der Kampagne eher mit Koop-Missionen beschäftigt. Dort gibt es auch  diverse Möglichkeiten - wer lieber ballert, für den gibt es passende  Missionen, ebenfalls für Schleichfreunde. In manchen dieser Missionen  muss man Wellen an Gegnern abwehren, die stärker werden (durch Panzerung  und Sichtgeräte), und auch Spürhunde sind neu dabei - diese schnellen  Viecher können uns wittern, auch wenn wir uns verstecken.

Grafisch  hat man nochmal die Unreal Engine hergenommen, welche immer noch Top  aussieht - lediglich die Gesichter der Figuren wirken ein wenig  plastisch. Direct X11 wird unterstützt, und glänzt mit neuen  Grafikoptionen wie "Tesselation".
Der Sound ist spitze, viel mehr  gibts darüber auch nicht zu sagen - ausser vielleicht, dass Sams  US-Stimme gewechselt hat. Sein bisheriger Sprecher Michael Ironside  wurde in Rente geschickt. Deshalb hab ichs auf deutsch gespielt, dort  fungiert wieder äusserst cool Martin Kessler (Vin Diesel, Nic Cage) als  Sprecher, der sehr motiviert klingt.

ULTIMATUM EDITION: Neben dem  Spiel enthält diese Edition einen Comic, Goldfarbe fürs Sichtgerät, und  den Echelon-Anzug aus Chaos Theory, der besonders zum Schleichen  geeignet ist. Ausserdem zwei Extra-Koop-Maps (die Milliardärsjacht ist  einfach geil gemacht),Highlight ist für mich aber die Armbanduhr - Zeit,  Datum, Stopuhr und eine Leuchtfunktion (3 Sekunden) für das 3-äugige  Display. Ganz im Stil von Sams Brille. Die Uhr ist zwar nicht sehr  hochwertig, aber das hab ich bei einem Preis für 49.99 für diese Edition  auch nicht erwartet. Schick und originell ist sie trotzdem.

FAZIT:  Blacklist ist ein gelungener Conviction-Nachfolger. Schleichen wird  belohnt, die Missionen sind abwechslungsreich, das Aufrüsten von Waffen  und Ausrüstung motiviert. Das aus Conviction kritisierte "Markieren und  Ausschalten"-Feature ist zwar auch wieder dabei, aber ich hab es  äusserst selten benutzt - das lautlose Ausschalten der Gegner per  Nahkampf fand ich reizvoller und spannender. Jeder der unsicher ist,  sollte dem Spiel ruhig eine Chance geben - man bekommt sehr viel Spiel  fürs Geld, und auch erstaunlich viel von der alten "Ich hock im dunkeln  und ihr wisst nie wo ich bin" - Atmosphäre.       _


----------



## Rabowke (26. August 2013)

Ich bin am WE bissle dazu gekommen und hab Blacklist weitergespielt. Kann es sein, dass das Spiel manchmal einfach nur brutal schwer ist? 

Ich spiele "nur" auf Normal, aber ich bin gerader in einer Mission, wo ich unter Zeitdruck zwei Geräte deaktivieren muss. In meinen frühreren Anläufen hab ich das geschafft, aber die Mission neugestarten weil ich nach den zwei Geräten ein drittes Ding deaktivieren muss und dabei niedergeschossen wurde. Ich will halt nicht zuviel spoilern, darum schreib ich so vage. 

Jedenfalls gibt es einen gepanzerten Gegner an einem der zwei Geräte wo ich gestern 5x gescheitert bin. Weder Elektroshocks noch Nahkampf führen hier zum Erfolg, selbst ein komplettes Magazin meiner MP reicht lediglich dafür, dass der Typ seine Maske verliert und jetzt anfälliger für Kopfschüsse ist. Nur in der Zeit bin ich 3x gestorben, weil meine erworbene Ausrüstung eher auf Stealth als auf Kampf ausgelegt ist.

Der Typ wandert leider auch nicht großartig und auch auf die Geräuschgeber reagiert er zwar, aber sucht danach nicht die Gegend ab.

Hat jemand eine Idee bzw. Vorschlag, wie man an solchen gepanzerten Gegnern im Stealth (!) vorbeikommt bzw. die Szene ohne Kampf löst?!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (26. August 2013)

habe es sogar auf realistic gestellt weil ich es schwerer mag. Macht meiner Meinung nach mehr spass (solange es nicht zu sehr frustet).

weiss jetzt nicht genau um welche Mission es sich handelt aber wenn du die Möglichkeit hast diesen Auftrag auch im Kooperationsmodus durchzuführen dann kann ich dir nur dazu raten. Macht irre viel Spass und so einiges wird  u.a. auch durch die Kooperationsrouten einfacher


----------



## Rabowke (26. August 2013)

Folgende Mission meine ich:


Spoiler



Biologischer Kampfstoff soll in die Wasseraufbereitung gepumpt werden, d.h. ich bin in der Mission erster Anschlag in den USA von der Blicklist in Chicago.

Das "lustige" ist ja, dass ich den Typen an der ersten Pumpe bereits ausgeschaltet hatte, aber jetzt daran verzweifel!  

Ich würde gern wissen wie man die stark gepanzerten Typen ohne Combatkill umbringt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. August 2013)

Rabowke, die Heavys lassen sich im Nahkampf ausschließlich von hinten ausschalten. Da sie aber äußerst hellhörig sind, darfst du dich wirklich nur mit Trippelschritten anschleichen, sonst drehen sie sich im letzten Moment um. Später eignet sich Schlafgas (am besten als entsprechende Armbrust-Munition) sehr gut dazu, sie aus der Distanz auszuschalten.


----------



## Rabowke (26. August 2013)

Danke dir für die Info! 

Der Punkt mit 'ausschließlich von hinten' ... der wird es gewesen sein, denn die anderen Gegner kannst du ja im 360° Radius im Nahkampf ausschalten. Jetzt wo du es sagst, der Typ hat sich wirklich immer umgedreht und ich dachte schon, dass sei so programmiert.  

Vllt. kommt ich heute Abend dazu ... dann werd ich den Peter B. Weg mal probieren!


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. August 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Später eignet sich Schlafgas (am besten als entsprechende Armbrust-Munition) sehr gut dazu, sie aus der Distanz auszuschalten.


 Da muss ich aber energisch widersprechen. Heavys sind immun gegen Gas. Sowohl gegen Gasgranaten als auch gegen die Gaserweiterung der Armbrust. 
Ich hatte nicht den Nerv, dort unter Zeitdruck zu schleichen, habs auf Pantherart gemacht. Mit einem Snipergewehr wie z.b der SC-IS (voll aufgerüstet) hat man ne 50:50 Chance, den beim ersten Kopfschuss zu killen. Falls das nicht passiert, fliegt zumindest der Helm weg, und man hat inklusive dieser Animation ungefähr 2,5 Sekunden Zeit, den zweiten Schuss zu landen. Ist natürlich immer riskant, aber ich werd die Typen so am schnellsten los.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Info!
> 
> Der Punkt mit 'ausschließlich von hinten' ... der wird es gewesen sein, denn die anderen Gegner kannst du ja im 360° Radius im Nahkampf ausschalten. Jetzt wo du es sagst, der Typ hat sich wirklich immer umgedreht und ich dachte schon, dass sei so programmiert.
> 
> Vllt. kommt ich heute Abend dazu ... dann werd ich den Peter B. Weg mal probieren!



Ich bin da einfach von "unten" rangegangen, also: da sind ja diese Wasserbecken, und zu den Wasserbecken führt eine kleine Brücke, auf der wiederum das Ding mit dem Gift und "Bedienpanel" ist. Ich bin also unten am Becken entlang, dann auf ein Gitter des Beckens, so dass ich mich am Geländer (das ist ja mit nem Blech verkleidet) der kleinen Brücke AUSSEN verstecken konnte, bis die Wache mal woanders hinging, über das Geländer direkt vor das Ventil-Panel geklettert, ausgeschaltet und wieder zurückgeklettert.

Ich hab vorher noch kein Splinter Cell gespielt, bisher komme ich recht gut zurecht, bin bei Mission (ich glaube) 6 angelangt. Ich verstehe lediglich nicht, warum ich in Missionen, in denen ich aussschließlich Gegner per Elektro schocke und umgehe, trotzdem nicht genug Punkte bekomme, um die "Ghost" Herausforderung zu schaffen...


----------



## Rabowke (26. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...] Ich verstehe lediglich nicht, warum ich in Missionen, in denen ich aussschließlich Gegner per Elektro schocke und umgehe, trotzdem nicht genug Punkte bekomme, um die "Ghost" Herausforderung zu schaffen...


 ... weil Ghost halt das Umgehen von Gegner betrifft. Geräuschlos ausschalten, wie halt mit dem Schocker, ist wohl eher Panther.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil Ghost halt das Umgehen von Gegner betrifft. Geräuschlos ausschalten, wie halt mit dem Schocker, ist wohl eher Panther.


 Umgekehrt. Fürs Umgehen der Gegner und lautloses Töten kriegt man Panther Punkte.


----------



## Rabowke (26. August 2013)

Mein Fehler ...


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber energisch widersprechen. Heavys sind immun gegen Gas. Sowohl gegen Gasgranaten als auch gegen die Gaserweiterung der Armbrust.



Ups, die wichtige Info habe ich vergessen: Schlafgas + Mark&Execute. Dann schießt Sam ihnen nämlich den Helm vom Kopf und sie atmen das Gas ein 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe lediglich nicht, warum ich in  Missionen, in denen ich aussschließlich Gegner per Elektro schocke und  umgehe, trotzdem nicht genug Punkte bekomme, um die "Ghost"  Herausforderung zu schaffen...


 
Du kriegst deutlich mehr Punkte, wenn du Gegner ganz in Ruhe lässt als wenn du sie betäubst.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. August 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ups, die wichtige Info habe ich vergessen: Schlafgas + Mark&Execute. Dann schießt Sam ihnen nämlich den Helm vom Kopf und sie atmen das Gas ein


Hab ich so noch nie probiert, aber das könnte durchaus funktionieren 




> Du kriegst deutlich mehr Punkte, wenn du Gegner ganz in Ruhe lässt als wenn du sie betäubst.


Deswegen sollte das meiner Meinung auch zu Ghost dazu gehören und nicht zu Panther^^
Hab heut z.b. die Milliardärsjacht wieder komplett auf Ghost gespielt, aber kein Gold bekommen. Das unterstützt die Theorie.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist natürlich auch wichtig für die Punkte.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte das meiner Meinung auch zu Ghost dazu gehören und nicht zu Panther^^
> Hab heut z.b. die Milliardärsjacht wieder komplett auf Ghost gespielt, aber kein Gold bekommen. Das unterstützt die Theorie.
> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist natürlich auch wichtig für die Punkte.



Da verwechselt du glaube ich was: "Gegner ausweichen" bedeutet, dass dich Gegner schon gesehen haben, in den Alarmzustand versetzt wurden und du den Levelabschnitt beendet hast, ohne dass sie dich stellen konnten. Dann gibt es aber noch einen Bonus für Gegner, die überhaupt nicht von deiner Anwesenheit wissen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Du kriegst deutlich mehr Punkte, wenn du Gegner ganz in Ruhe lässt als wenn du sie betäubst.


Klar, aber ich hab mich echt gewundert, dass ich bei vermeintlich sehr gutem Vorgehen mit "nur" 2-3 bewusstlos gemachten Gegnern es trotzdem nicht reichte - bekommt man die Auszeichnung also echt nur bei EXTREM gutem Vorgehen? Oder vlt sogar erst dann, wenn man zB noch einen "versteckten" Weg findet?

Noch ne Frage: gilt zB eine Cam + Schlafgas denn als "mehr Ghost", als wenn man einen Gegner von hinten schnappt und bewusst macht? Oder ist das egal? Und gibt es weniger Punkte, wenn man zB von der Seite kommt und schon dieser weiße "Gegner sieht dich"-Balken begonnen hat? Oder gibt es erst dann weniger Punkte, wenn der Balken voll ist, der Gegner einen also wirklich bemerkt hat? 


Wegen "ohne Töten": zB das eine Level, wo man einen "VIP" zwecks Befragung aus seiner Villa entführt. Da kommen ja gegen Ende Söldner im Fisher-Style dazu. Kann man das echt ohne Töten schaffen? Ganz umgehen ist ja nicht möglich, weil der VIP ja verlangt, dass die Gegner ausgeschaltet werden sollen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar, aber ich hab mich echt gewundert, dass ich bei vermeintlich sehr gutem Vorgehen mit "nur" 2-3 bewusstlos gemachten Gegnern es trotzdem nicht reichte - bekommt man die Auszeichnung also echt nur bei EXTREM gutem Vorgehen? Oder vlt sogar erst dann, wenn man zB noch einen "versteckten" Weg findet?



Jo, es gibt halt ne Menge Punkte zu vergeben, unter anderem auch für "Erkundung".



> Noch ne Frage: gilt zB eine Cam + Schlafgas denn als "mehr Ghost", als wenn man einen Gegner von hinten schnappt und bewusst macht? Oder ist das egal? Und gibt es weniger Punkte, wenn man zB von der Seite kommt und schon dieser weiße "Gegner sieht dich"-Balken begonnen hat? Oder gibt es erst dann weniger Punkte, wenn der Balken voll ist, der Gegner einen also wirklich bemerkt hat?



Nahkampf und Fernkampf bringt soweit ich weiß die gleiche Menge bei nicht-tödliche Takedowns. Weniger Punkte gibt es wie du schon schreibst erst, wenn dich der Gegner bemerkt hat und seine Anzeige rot aufleuchtet. Dann wird neben den Punkten auch ein anderes Symbol, das des Panther-Spielstils angezeigt.



> Wegen "ohne Töten": zB das eine Level, wo man einen "VIP" zwecks Befragung aus seiner Villa entführt. Da kommen ja gegen Ende Söldner im Fisher-Style dazu. Kann man das echt ohne Töten schaffen? Ganz umgehen ist ja nicht möglich, weil der VIP ja verlangt, dass die Gegner ausgeschaltet werden sollen.



Klar geht das. Stichwort: Taser-Pistole


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Klar geht das. Stichwort: Taser-Pistole


Ich meinte, dass man die "umgeht" ist ja nicht möglich - man MUSS die außer Gefecht setzen, oder?

Besonders schwer fand ich das Level, wo man Anfangs durch so eine große Jahrmarkthalle musste - gibt es da noch nen anderen Ausgang als diese beiden Türen bei dem Gang? Da waren pro Tür immer mind 4-5 Gegner, keine Chance, da unbemerkt durchzukommen... ich hab es oben entlang versucht, aber die "Gangways" auf den Luftschächten führten nicht bis zum Ende der Halle... 

Was mich manchmal nervt: man hockt zB hinter einem Faß, lockt den Gegner an - aber obwohl er scheinbar neben einem steht, kann man nicht den Nahkampfangriff machen, und dann sieht er mich und *alaaarm! * 


ach ja: gibt denn zB Lichter ausschießen und dadurch Aufmerksamkeit erregen schon Punktabzüge?


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich meinte, dass man die "umgeht" ist ja nicht möglich - man MUSS die außer Gefecht setzen, oder?



Außer Gefecht setzen: ja. Töten: nein.



> ach ja: gibt denn zB Lichter ausschießen und dadurch Aufmerksamkeit erregen schon Punktabzüge?


Soweit ich weiß ist das nur in den Ghost-Missionen der Fall, die du von Grim bekommst.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. August 2013)

YES! Fischmarkt GOLD! Nutten ihr! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaylee (27. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eigentlich später noch Upgrades für die sticky noise maker, dass sie eine größere Reichweite haben? Bisher habe ich das Gefühl die bringen gar nicht so viel, da bewegt sich mal einer in die Richtung, aber verliert dann schnell wieder das Interesse. Ich meinte bei früheren Teilen waren die noch nützlicher. Oder erwarte ich doch zu viel von denen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2013)

Kaylee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich später noch Upgrades für die sticky noise maker, dass sie eine größere Reichweite haben? Bisher habe ich das Gefühl die bringen gar nicht so viel, da bewegt sich mal einer in die Richtung, aber verliert dann schnell wieder das Interesse. Ich meinte bei früheren Teilen waren die noch nützlicher. Oder erwarte ich doch zu viel von denen?



Ich hab zwar keinerlei Vergleich, da es mein erstes SC ist, aber ich bin da auch sehr verwundert, was die Dinger denn überhaupt bringen sollen. Die bringen an sich nur was, wenn man EINEN Gegner kurz ablenken will, um an dem vorbeizukommen - Betonung auf "kurz", in 50% der Fälle reicht das nicht, um an der zuvor "bewachten" Stelle vorbeizukommen...   Manchmal sorgt das Ding sogar im Gegenteil für eine Verschlechterung der Situation: ich verwende den Geräuschmacher oder auch nen Pfeil mit Geräuscherzeugung, damit ich endlich an ner Gruppe vorbeikomme, und was passiert? EINER geht hin, die anderen drehen sich in völlig neue Richtungen, so dass nach meiner Aktion sogar MEHR Gegner den Bereich beobachten, den ich eigentlich durchqueren wollte...


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. August 2013)

Kaylee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich später noch Upgrades für die sticky noise maker, dass sie eine größere Reichweite haben? Bisher habe ich das Gefühl die bringen gar nicht so viel, da bewegt sich mal einer in die Richtung, aber verliert dann schnell wieder das Interesse. Ich meinte bei früheren Teilen waren die noch nützlicher. Oder erwarte ich doch zu viel von denen?



Kauf dir die Armbrust (unter Spezialwaffen oder so) und rüste sie mit der Sonarmuntion aus. Dann kannst du die Dinger an beliebige Stellen in Sichtweite schießen.


----------



## Kaylee (28. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keinerlei Vergleich, da es mein erstes SC ist, aber ich bin da auch sehr verwundert, was die Dinger denn überhaupt bringen sollen. Die bringen an sich nur was, wenn man EINEN Gegner kurz ablenken will, um an dem vorbeizukommen - Betonung auf "kurz", in 50% der Fälle reicht das nicht, um an der zuvor "bewachten" Stelle vorbeizukommen...   Manchmal sorgt das Ding sogar im Gegenteil für eine Verschlechterung der Situation: ich verwende den Geräuschmacher oder auch nen Pfeil mit Geräuscherzeugung, damit ich endlich an ner Gruppe vorbeikomme, und was passiert? EINER geht hin, die anderen drehen sich in völlig neue Richtungen, so dass nach meiner Aktion sogar MEHR Gegner den Bereich beobachten, den ich eigentlich durchqueren wollte...


Ja, bei mir ignorieren sie die auch manchmal gleich komplett. Als beste Ablenkung hat sich herausgestellt, sich irgendwo auf der einen Seite erwischen zu lassen damit alle angerannt kommen, und dann schnell auf der anderen Seite vorbeizuschleichen. Aber das geht natürlich nicht wenn man Ghost spielen will. 



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Kauf dir die Armbrust (unter Spezialwaffen oder so) und rüste sie mit der Sonarmuntion aus. Dann kannst du die Dinger an beliebige Stellen in Sichtweite schießen.


 Ich habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, sorry, ich meinte die Reichweite des Geräuschs. Also dass die Mine lauter ist und mehr Wachen anlockt, mit der Wurfweite bin ich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## felixbein (11. Oktober 2013)

*ausgewichen oder unbemerkt erkennen*

In manchen abschnitten wurde ich nicht enteckt und trotzdem wurde nur ausweichen bewertet bzw. mit 50 pro Pers. kann ich irgendwie im Spiel sehen welche Punkte ich bekommen werde. Sonst gebe ich mir mühe und am ende gibt es keine Punkte.... dann muss ich noch mal die komplette Mission neu starten.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
gruß

unbemerkt = Gegner nicht alarmiert


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2013)

felixbein schrieb:


> In manchen abschnitten wurde ich nicht enteckt und trotzdem wurde nur ausweichen bewertet bzw. mit 50 pro Pers. kann ich irgendwie im Spiel sehen welche Punkte ich bekommen werde. Sonst gebe ich mir mühe und am ende gibt es keine Punkte.... dann muss ich noch mal die komplette Mission neu starten.
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
> gruß



Du möchtest wissen, ob man irgendwo seine bisherigen Missions-Fortschritte sehen kann? Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen...

Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass es schon ausreicht, wenn dieser weiße "er sieht dich"-Balken nur kurz aktiv wird, also selbst wenn der fast leer bleibt, gilt das dann nicht mehr als "unentdeckt" und du bekommst nur ein "ausweichen".


----------



## Kaisan (16. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> YES! Fischmarkt GOLD! Nutten ihr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du Tier ...


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Oktober 2013)

verdammt seit gestern, ist irgendwie die Speicherfunktion kaputt und ich durfte zum dritten mal neu Anfangen. Hatte es probiert mit Cloudspeicher zu deaktivieren, aber das hat leider auch nichts geholfen.


----------



## Sanador (17. Oktober 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> verdammt seit gestern, ist irgendwie die Speicherfunktion kaputt und ich durfte zum dritten mal neu Anfangen. Hatte es probiert mit Cloudspeicher zu deaktivieren, aber das hat leider auch nichts geholfen.


Ha!
Ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzige mit diesem Problem, denn mein Spielstand ist auch futsch.
Der Witz daran ist auch, dass mein Savegame-Ordner leer ist und der Cloud-Dienst sendet mir ebenso wenig...schon eine Tolle Technik, dieses Clouding.


----------



## Gast20180705 (18. Oktober 2013)

toll mein alter Speicherstand ist wieder da, aber nur wenn ich im Online Modus von Uplay spiele. Sollte Uplay offline sein, kann man weder seine alten Spielstand laden noch neue Spielstände speichern. Was für ein Sch......-Verein diese Heinis -.-


----------

